# Books For Pharmacology



## Rajesh Saagar

Which is the best books for Pharmacology for preparing the PG entrance exams?


----------



## PG_aspirant

Smart Study Series: Pharmacology by Krishnamurthy is a good book. I am also using some online portals i.e.- MyPGMEE for PG medical entrance exam preparation and would recommend this tool to all the medical PG aspirants.


----------

